# Any re-gripping experts out there?



## Airsporter1st (May 5, 2014)

Hi Gents,

I just bought a set of lamkin midsize grips with an I.D. of 0.600", intending to regrip my clubs.

The first club I did was a steel shafted wedge and it went like a dream.

However, when I came to regrip my irons, TM Bubble Oversize, I realised that the shaft is  actually 0.810" at the butt and tapers down to around 0.600 at the bottom of the grip.

I contacted AdoreGrips and they advised me to fit these.

What I don't understand though is that if these grips are 0.865" I.D., they will be loose at the bottom of the grip where the shaft is only 0.600, won't they?

If anyone can answer this question and better still, advise me exactly which grips, available retail in the U.K., I should be fitting, I would be very grateful.

Many thanks,

Paul.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 5, 2014)

I wouldn't call myself an expert, but I do know that Gamola Golf is your friend on such matters;

http://www.gamolagolf.co.uk/acatalog/Avon_TaylorMade_Replacement_Bubble_.810_Golf_Grip.html

Good luck, and a belated welcome.


----------



## Airsporter1st (May 5, 2014)

Many thanks for both the advice and the welcome.

Unfortunately, you will notice that there is no 'add to basket' option on the item you linked to, whereas there is with almost all other items. I take this to mean they are out of stock. 

I'll give them a ring tomorrow nevertheless.

Thanks again.

Paul.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 5, 2014)

It does actually come up for a few seconds before disappearing if you go in direct from Gamola's main site, probably didn't notice it disappear as I wasn't going to order, just grabbed the link.  They do the G-Rip one as well so may be able to advise on sizing, but they are more expensive than Adore on that one, but they are a good company, well recommended on here.


----------



## Airsporter1st (May 5, 2014)

Yes, I see that.

I'll call them tomorrow and see what they say.

I'll post back on here with the outcome in case it is of any interest to anyone else - though I suspect there are not too many folk with these shafts nowadays.

Perhaps I should just use this as an excuse to get some shiny new clubs!


----------



## Oddsocks (May 5, 2014)

Paul, I has the same issue when I wanted a set of bubble super steels reshafted, I can't for the life of me remember what the pro put on, but I know he said choice of grip if I kept these were very very limited.


----------



## Airsporter1st (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for the input. Definitely seems to be the case that options are limited. 

I found a few places in the States that sell grips stated specifically to fit Bubble shafts, but postage is usually prohibitive.

I've searched on a number of forums and there is, as often, conflicting information. Some say that 0.680 grips can be used, but I just can't see how they would stretch over a 0.810 butt.

Anyway, I've got a grip on the way from Adore to try and I'm about to ring Gamola to see what they can suggest.


----------



## Airsporter1st (May 6, 2014)

Thanks again to you gents who came up with some suggestions.

I've just been on to Gamola and they said their G-Rip Big Butt (good thing we all know this is a Golf forum!!) is a suitable alternative. It has a 0.865 I.D. which I was concerned would make it loose at the bottom end where the shaft is 0.060, but seems that is not the case (though I still don't understand why).

In any case, this is the same grip that Adoregolf recommended and I have ordered one off to try, so I feel a lot more confident now. 

Will be interesting to see how easily they can be fitted - I've ordered the special installer tool as well.

Looks like my excuse for buying new clubs is drying up fast!!


----------



## Airsporter1st (May 8, 2014)

Well for anyone who is interested the G-Rip Big Butt arrived this morning and is already installed on my TM Bubble Burner shaft. My fears regarding the bottom end being too big were unfounded.

The only criticism I have is that the grip is a fair bit longer than the standard TM ones, so it goes further down the shaft - to the point where the shaft diameter starts to increase again, so the original ferrule has to be cut off.

The installation tool was vital; I don't think I would have got the grip over the butt end without it. Its quite expensive at Â£14 odd for a bit of plastic, but would certainly make sense if you re-grip clubs frequently, especially with smaller I.D. grips.


----------



## SVB (May 8, 2014)

I had the same issue with yonex adx 200 irons.  Glad you got your sorted.

Simon


----------

